# increase mms size limit



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there a way to increase the size limitations of mms? Want to be able to send good quality videos like you can on the iPhone. I would like to do it using stock messenger.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I just want to be able to send more then 1 picture at a time.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Even increased it's not enough to send a good video. It's usually increased to 1.2MB. I don't know about you, but I set my phone to record in 1920x1080, and that's never going to fit in 1.2MB.


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

Me too. I find it hard to believe that no one has modified the stock messenger.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

It's (from what I remember) restricted carrier-side.
I.E.
We can't modify it.


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

Handcent and go SMS allow up to 5MB on a 4G device.
Handcent also allows you to upload to their server and send a link instead of sending the file.

You can send more than one pic by sending a slideshow.


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Even when you use Handcent with a larger size, there is no telling if the carrier (or recipient's carrier) is going to downsize it in transit.


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

There is a maxMessageSize value in Mms.apk - res/xml/mms_config.xml, but as the others have said, the size might also be controlled by the carrier


----------

